# WinCC flex. 2005: Erfahrungen und Probleme



## Eumel (8 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich gerade in WinCC flex. 2005 ein.
Als ProTool-User bin ich von WinCC flex. enttäuscht und möchte wissen wie es euch damit geht.

Meine bisher negativen Erfahrungen:
- Bekannt Funktionen aus der ProTool-Software sind in WinCC unter 
anderen Menüpunkten oder Fenstern versteckt.
- Praktische Funktionen wie Import von Störmeldungen und das
Ansichtsfenster für Position und Größe von Objekten fehlen.
- Die Software ist sehr langsam. Ein effektives schnelles Programmieren
ist mir bisher nicht möglich.
- Die Dateigröße von Projekten explodiert auf das 10-20 fache. Ein
ehemaliges ProTool-Projekt mit 1.5MB benötigt jetzt 20MB.
Wie sollen 20MB per Email verschickt werden?!
- Die Stabilität von WinCC flex. ist schlecht. Das Programm hängt sich
an einem Arbeitstag mehrfach auf.

Meine bisher positiven Erfahrungen:
- Die Migration von ProTool nach WinCC flex. und die Funktion das
Panelprogramm auf andere Panel umzustellen ist gut gelöst.
- Die neuen Panel für WinCC flex. z.B. OP177B mit Tasten und Touch
bieten mehr Funktionen für weniger Geld. Hier kann eine bessere
Bedienerführung erstellt werden und es sind auch noch externe Tasten
verfügbar.

Wie ergeht es euch mit WinCC flexible?

Habt Ihr auch so viele Probleme damit?

Wer hat von Euch schon den Wechsel von ProTool nach WinCC flex. durchgezogen?


Gruß
Eumel


----------



## andre (9 März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade auch den Umstieg hinter mir.
Wenn man sich erst mal einigermaßen mit der Bedienung zurecht gefunden hat, dann fand ich es ganz akzeptabel. Viele Funktionen habe ich ewig gesucht, am längsten dauerte die Projektierung von Meldungen.
Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit der Performance habe ich das neueste Hotfix heruntergeladen und den Arbeitsspeicher des Rechners verdoppelt (jetzt 1024MB), seitdem läuft es wie ein Uhrwerk. Mir wurde gesagt, eine schnelle Festplatte und "Unmengen" Arbeitsspeicher sind von Vorteil.
Das mit der Projektgröße ist auch ärgerlich. Selbst bei nur einem Bild und kaum Schnickschnack kam ich auf 11MB. Versuch es doch einmal selbst mit einem Zip-Programm zu packe.
Was ich gut finde, ist die Massenfunktion. Die spart gut Zeit, wenn man sich an das Handling gewöhnt hat.
In den ersten drei Wochen war ich drauf und dran, wieder zu ProTool umzuschwenken aber mittlerweile nicht mehr.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Nitrozin (9 März 2006)

Moin,
ich stecke aktuell auch in einem Flex-Projekt.
(Siemens PC mit WinCC flex RT)
Mit der Stabilität habe ich bis jetzt überhaupt keine Probleme.
Was die Performance betrifft bin ich auch etwas entäuscht, aber vielleicht hilft ja wirklich mehr Speicher (thx Andre). Auch die Sache mit dem Im & Export ist nicht gerade glücklich gelöst. Ansonsten kann ich nicht klagen, ist halt immer auch Gewohnheitssache mit einer neuen Software.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Dragonfire (14 März 2006)

Also meine Erfahrungsbericht zu WinCC flexible sind gemischt. Es gibt sehr viele positive Veränderungen. Leider ist das Programm nach meiner Meinung sehr buggy. Ich habe öfter das Problem, das das Bild auf dem TP nicht so aussieht, wie auf dem Projekt. Hoffe die kriegen das mal hin, das man im Vorfeld sieht, das die Skalierung eines Bitmaps auf dem Display nicht gut aussieht.
Ausserdem habe ich das seltsame Phänomen, das bei synchronisieren von der Uhrzeit CPU -> TP. Die Meldetexte eine andere Uhrzeit bekommen, obwohl alle Einstellungen stimmen. Paar mal Wincc neu starten, alles neu generieren und irgendwann funktioniert es dann mal.
Ich denke Siemens hat nicht ohne Grund soviele Hotfixes in so kurzer Zeit rausgebracht.

Wenn aber das Programm mal fehlerfrei läuft, finde ich es um klassen besser wie ProTool. Dort gibt es auch einige nervige bugs....

Gruß

Christian


----------



## pvbrowser (14 März 2006)

Guten Tag,
ich würde gerne wissen, was erfahrene HMI Anwender von unserem Projekt halten.
http://pvbrowser.org
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=2&topic=2&subtopic=4

PS: Die Größe der Serverprogramme liegt im KB-Bereich + Bilder.
Die Lizenz ist GPL/commercial


----------

